

Analysis of 419,000 FlapMMO attempts - gcardone_
http://t3hz0r.com/post/analysis-flapmmo-attempts

======
gus_massa
Nice graphics, but I'd like to see another one more. The (#death/#alive vs
time).

If all the pipes had the same difficulty and all the players had the same
ability, then the only factor to pass a pipe is luck and a x% of the players
die just before each pipe and the graphic is a row of equal mountains.

But some of the pipes are more difficult or easy, so they will have a bigger %
or smaller % of deaths, and higher or lower mountains.

And some players will have more ability. If, for examples noob, have a 1/3
chance of diying per pipe and pros has a 1/20 chance of dying per pipe, then
the first 3 or 6 mountings will be big and full of noobs carcasses, and the
other mountains will be much smaller. (In real word there is not a binary
noob-pro classification, but it's easy to explain with this toy model.)

------
beemoe
>the game no longer trusts the client with coordinates and instead the client
sends a list of jumps/flaps made by the player during the attempt. This means
the attempts of other players are no longer seen in real time, but rather you
see "recordings" instead.

They were never seen in "real time" anyway. Communicating more facts that
could have been derived from a smaller set of different facts does not make it
any less of a "recording" of facts or more "real time". Fewer facts to
communicate may enable lower latency in their delivery, which is a better
definition of "real time". Would it be any less of a "recording" to send the
rendered pixels of the fish? I would argue the opposite.

Perhaps the point was that much more time was passing before elements of this
list in the new format were sent, is that true?

------
acoyfellow
I love these kinds of posts. Interesting way of mining data from a product
that isn't yours :). Are there any negatives to this type of approach (other
than potentially pissing off the dev)?

~~~
nacs
The author was pretty courteous in the method he used to log the data IMO.

1) He only connected to one of the 'MMO' servers instead of multiple instances

2) Only established 1 long-living (Websocket) connection which is basically
like having 1 (idle) player on the server. At the rate that other players were
connecting, he likely added little to no real load

------
hhm
Would you please publish the raw data? That'd be very interesting.

~~~
gcardone_
The author just updated the post adding a link to download the raw data.

CSV:
[http://files.t3hz0r.com/projects/software/sandbox/flappy/fla...](http://files.t3hz0r.com/projects/software/sandbox/flappy/flappy_db.csv.7z)
MongoDB:
[http://files.t3hz0r.com/projects/software/sandbox/flappy/fla...](http://files.t3hz0r.com/projects/software/sandbox/flappy/flappy_db.min.7z)

~~~
hhm
Great, thanks!

------
JoeAltmaier
Amazing how such absolutely bare-bones basic games succeed. Way back on the
Atari 2600 the all-time most successful game was Kaboom! which was a clown
firing a cannon at a target. You got to raise/lower the cannon. That's it!

------
computerslol
Your page doesn't render on internet explorer for windows phone 8.

------
gianbasagre
Change Party > "hackernews"

